# Recommendations Biarritz aire/campsite



## redhand (May 12, 2017)

Have worked our way down france staying in aires great so far just using the vicarious book.
fancy staying a few nights in biarritz area camping to recharge wash etc. 
Anyone have any nice spots 
thanks in advance


----------



## markymo (May 12, 2017)

*biarritz*

Hi we stayed at both aires in biarritz last week the one in Anglet which is 6 € a night close to the beach all services but it's not flat ' we prefer the one on the other side of town called milady it's not cheap at 12€ but you get electric in the price it's pretty much flat and you need a pass code to get out which you get when you pay on entry ( you pay by card ) and it's closer to the centre with the beach just over the road you can stay for 48 hours .

Hope this helps mark


----------



## barryd (May 12, 2017)

I was about to say the opposite.  I prefer the Anglet one!   I found the other one a bit noisy and cramped.  Dont remember seeing many sites in that area though.  I like that whole stretch though all the way down to the Spanish border.  Some nice sites which will be cheap this time of year around St Jean de Luz though if you head out towards the sea just before you get to the main part of st Jean.  Never stayed on them but had a good rake around on the bike and they looked ok and reasonable.


----------



## markymo (May 12, 2017)

*biarritz*

It just goes to show that it's down to personal preference


----------



## barryd (May 12, 2017)

markymo said:


> It just goes to show that it's down to personal preference



I think its all down to how it was when your there as well.  Ive been on aires that I have thought were great because they were quiet and half empty only to hear later of someone else having a nightmare on them.  I think when we first went it was really busy (high season) and the main aire was chocka and loads of passing traffic and when we found Anglet it was the opposite.  Both are fine though.  Not the greatest but not the worst either.   Did you try the Aire at St Jean de Luz? That really is the worst.


----------



## alcam (May 13, 2017)

barryd said:


> I think its all down to how it was when your there as well.  Ive been on aires that I have thought were great because they were quiet and half empty only to hear later of someone else having a nightmare on them.  I think when we first went it was really busy (high season) and the main aire was chocka and loads of passing traffic and when we found Anglet it was the opposite.  Both are fine though.  Not the greatest but not the worst either.   Did you try the Aire at St Jean de Luz? That really is the worst.



Think the honfleur Aire beats it  . When I was there i half expected Roy Castle to jump out with his f**king trumpet !


----------



## barryd (May 13, 2017)

alcam said:


> Think the honfleur Aire beats it  . When I was there i half expected Roy Castle to jump out with his f**king trumpet !



Guffaw!  PMSL!

Yes its not my cup of tea that one either but Im not sure it can beat St Jean.

Just look at it! 







You would have to be dead I reckon to get a good nights sleep there.  The traffic and trains are relentless. At least though you wouldnt hear the neighbours snoring, belching and going to the loo though 2ft from your window.


----------



## alcam (May 13, 2017)

barryd said:


> Guffaw!  PMSL!
> 
> Yes its not my cup of tea that one either but Im not sure it can beat St Jean.
> 
> ...



Didn't know I was parked next to you !
Suppose I think honfleur is worse because they squeeze more vans in . St Jean is limited in numbers probably because of the shape ? Never tried to park in town , not sure if it's doable ?


----------



## barryd (May 13, 2017)

alcam said:


> Didn't know I was parked next to you !
> Suppose I think honfleur is worse because they squeeze more vans in . St Jean is limited in numbers probably because of the shape ? Never tried to park in town , not sure if it's doable ?



No I dont think it is.  A lot of it is pedestrianised.  I suspect a lot park on the Aire, look around and clear off.  We were there for 8 days a couple of years back but we stayed 6 miles up in the hills at the top of Col D'lbardin here Google Maps  Its free but no services. Quite pleasant especially if you park long ways on the right. Even a sea view (albeit a distant one).  There must be a few that stay on the Aire at St Jean as we took the van down one morning to empty and fill up really early and it was still packed.  We managed to get back up the hill and into the same spot. 

Its actually officially in Spain.  There are loads of discount stores up the hill selling all manor of goods.  Pretty pointless apart from a night or two unless your either mega fit cycling or have a scooter.   There are some lovely walks up in the hills around there though. 

If I went back out of peak season I might try one or two of the campsites on the seaside at St Jean though.  They seemed to be about £12-15 ish and looked ok.


----------



## redhand (May 13, 2017)

We are currently at anglet 1 very happy with it at 6 euro about one MH to each two spaces
thanks for your guidance. 
May be asking for your suggestions just into Spain next


----------



## Talbot (May 14, 2017)

redhand said:


> We are currently at anglet 1 very happy with it at 6 euro about one MH to each two spaces
> thanks for your guidance.
> May be asking for your suggestions just into Spain next



Try the aire at San Sebastian near the university. At this time of year it's probably around 4 euros. The aire is okay and it's safe to leave your motorhome. It's about 3 miles to the old town so you will need bikes although there is a bus. There are two streets full of authentic tapas bars and SB is a fantastic place. There are two beaches on either side of the old town. Recommended, check out the blow holes to the left of the main beach. We always spend about 2 or 3 nights at San Sebastian if we're passing that way. We prefer it to Barcelona as it's much easier to get around.  After that drop in at the Riocca region. Haro is a nice village. Enjoy


----------



## redhand (May 14, 2017)

Thank you moving on in morning so will try san sebastian, feel we have to get into spain although this is as far as we will go on this trip. A few days there then start a slow route north, dordogne, loire and last night in ypres


----------



## markymo (May 15, 2017)

barryd said:


> I think its all down to how it was when your there as well.  Ive been on aires that I have thought were great because they were quiet and half empty only to hear later of someone else having a nightmare on them.  I think when we first went it was really busy (high season) and the main aire was chocka and loads of passing traffic and when we found Anglet it was the opposite.  Both are fine though.  Not the greatest but not the worst either.   Did you try the Aire at St Jean de Luz? That really is the worst.


Hi no I didn't get a chance ' but will remember not to bother thanks for the heads up


----------



## redhand (May 15, 2017)

Stopped st jean de luz a bit mental but it'll do us tonight.
just realised we dont have the warning sign on our bikes that seems obligatory in spain
will we get fined ?
can we get one in france ?


----------



## barryd (May 17, 2017)

redhand said:


> Stopped st jean de luz a bit mental but it'll do us tonight.
> just realised we dont have the warning sign on our bikes that seems obligatory in spain
> will we get fined ?
> can we get one in france ?



How far into Spain are you going? Is it just to Sans Sebastian?  My experience of northern Spain is that not all vans have the markers on.  We spent two weeks on the other side in Catelonia and Costa Brava in 2015 and never had a board for the scooter but then I have a trailer board on the rack so Im not sure I need one.  Some vans had them but not all but yes you can get fined.  If you were just going as far as Sans I would probably wing it if I couldnt get hold of a plastic board.


----------

